# GSP' pups due ???? Spring???



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Well I have had a little intrest for some pups so I am going to breed Toad to Buck. I can only hope that I get the same results with Buck and Toad as I did with Flyboy and Toad. So far the pups, from what I have been told are turning out really well.
*This litter should be bred around December or so. That is when I figures she should come back into heat.... *
I have some high hopes for this litter. By far Buck is one of the better dogs around, Toad is the same way. If you know much about peds and breeding of dogs, you can see that there is lots of the same names. "Line breeding" you can find lots of good imformation on the net about this. This is a great time to get a stylish bird finder that has the makings to be something great. 
I will be taking deposits of $200.00 to hold your pick. I will take 8 deposits, 4 females and 4 males and go to a list from there. So if your interested do something fast. Pups will be $500

435-630-4081 after 5pm

Female
1. Jason Wilde 
2. Jordan
3. 
4.

Male
1. Joel Hilkert
2. Will
3.
4.


----------



## trasmuson3 (May 31, 2011)

what colors do you think they will throw?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Just a quick thought folks. TAK wont say it but I will. A couple of the guys that are already on the list are VERY serious bird dog handlers/trainers. When serious people see dogs that are exceptional in their abilities they tend to want to get involved in that breeding. I've trained with Jason Wild a little and have seen what kind of dog this breeding will produce. Jason was training a toad pup and was VERY impressed with it. Probably why his name is first on the list... 

Bottom line, these will be some NICE gun dogs! If you're thinking about a shorthair, they don't get much better than this. Oh, and one more thing, $500 is CHEAP for this caliber of dog.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

trasmuson3 said:


> what colors do you think they will throw?


They will be white and liver. I would guess with the sire and my bitch there will be some ticking but no roan or liver.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Just a quick thought folks. TAK wont say it but I will. A couple of the guys that are already on the list are VERY serious bird dog handlers/trainers. When serious people see dogs that are exceptional in their abilities they tend to want to get involved in that breeding. I've trained with Jason Wild a little and have seen what kind of dog this breeding will produce. Jason was training a toad pup and was VERY impressed with it. Probably why his name is first on the list...
> 
> Bottom line, these will be some NICE gun dogs! If you're thinking about a shorthair, they don't get much better than this. Oh, and one more thing, $500 is CHEAP for this caliber of dog.


Thanks Darin....

Really I am only doing this litter because Jason wants a pup. Jason FF Toad and loved and hated her. But he also FF one of her pups from her only litter and Flyboy. From what Jason has seen in the pup he has called many times lighting the fire.... Not to mention I get some updates from time to time on the other pups. The only male in the liter I guess is a STALLION! I have seen him one time on the Sage Grouse counts and as young as he was and doing what he was I can't lie and say I was really impressed. Not that all of this is Toads doing, FLyboy is that dog too. I think I will get as good or better pups out of Joels Buck dog. Buck is a badass! To boot Buck is also bred a lot like FLyboy and also like Toad. Just the mixture I think to make great pups!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Good news! Toad was taken to Buck on the 24th and was standing right then, but not quite ready yet.... But today she was more than willing!

I will take just a few more deposits for pups. So if your on the fence ya best hurry!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Female
1. Jason Wilde 
2. Jordan
3. 
4.

Male
1. Joel Hilkert (stud dog owner)
2. Will
3.
4. 

This is an updated list.... It is possible I will keep a female from the litter.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

This will be an AWESOME litter.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

The sire....



highland said:


> [attachment=0:1a8gek8b]buckster.jpg[/attachment:1a8gek8b]


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> This will be an AWESOME litter.


Glad you think so... Because one is yours! Sorta... Remember the guys in Kansas at the gas station? The ones with the hay. Well I just got a call from him. I figured since you was such a giving little feller that day ( of my stuff)you would make up the diff! So besides your friendship dues owed, to me now you are again a proud GSP owner!

SOB talk about dancin with the devil!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Lol...no problem, the check is in the mail!  It seems I have been down this road with you before, hmmm....


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Update.. She is gettin PLUMP! 

Female
1. Jason Wilde 
2. Jordan
3. Scott Ware
4.

Male
1. Joel Hilkert
2. Will
3.
4.


----------

